# Files. Bahco or Vallorbe?



## Bm101 (30 Aug 2016)

Could I ask your advice once again please?  

I'm after buying a small selection of files. I did a bit of research but fairly quickly got lost in what seems to be a morass of differing opinions. One thing most people seem to agree on is that quality control is hard to determine in recent years as once quality companies have relegated manufacture to other countries. (Just my limited understanding of course).
I bought a couple of wooden handled bahco files from Workshop Heaven fairly recently and found them very good. Again my beginners opinion.
I'm a couple of miles from Axminster at the moment and I'd like to pop in and have a mooch. :lol: 
Does anyone have any opinions of the Bahco?
Same standard just without the wooden handles? A WH touch I'm guessing.
What about the Vallorbe? Swiss _made_ or Swiss? I got a bit lost here researching them and other companies kept springing up and confusing my tiny brain and intermittent phone connection to the net.
Price wise they are similar. I'd probably go handleless to try and keep costs down. I have a couple of spare handles, but I'd like to buy the best in my price range. I've already stolen my little girls chalk box. :roll: 

Any ideas? :| 

Thanks as always.
Chris


----------



## D_W (30 Aug 2016)

I have not used vallorbe because they are not available reasonable here in the states. Bacho are fairly inexpensive as far as files go, and the best we get here that I've tried (of current manufacture). It's a shame they are not as inexpensive in europe, especially considering their origin is much closer to you than me when it comes to a crow's flight.

The only thing you may find you prefer (other than the ability to get small xx slim files of another make) is that the corners of the bahco are a bit fat. It is only a concern in the smallest of teeth, and in those teeth, you will have to use something else to get xx slim small files, anyway.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 Aug 2016)

From the silversmithing courses I've done at one time and another, I know that for small files Vallorbe is the default choice for silver workers.


----------



## Argus (31 Aug 2016)

Is it saw files you are interested in?

Bahco saw files are very good. A bit expensive, but last well.


----------



## Bm101 (31 Aug 2016)

Thanks for the info guys. 
I'm after files for metal and wood Argus. (Separate ones!) Using those new files from WH for the first time was a bit of a revelation.


----------



## ED65 (31 Aug 2016)

For the sizes and types you already have Chris you shouldn't need replacements any time soon. A good file will last the typical light user possibly for the rest of their lives if they don't do a lot of work on harder steel.

If you want to get more sizes and styles I was going to recommend the rich pickings from boot sales but if you want a recommendation for new-made files one name that I've never seen mentioned here is Hase, which I can heartily recommend. I got one from the future FIL years ago and was immediately impressed with how well it worked, cutting fast and leaving a good surface which as you're probably aware don't always go hand in hand. 

From what I can find out they're still entirely made in Germany so current production should be the same high quality as the one I have which I think is well over ten years old.


----------



## Droogs (31 Aug 2016)

have a look at these chaps as well - Tomé Fèteira


----------



## MIGNAL (31 Aug 2016)

I have an old Grobet (Vallorbe) that must be at least 30 years old, 10" flat No.2 fine cut. It doesn't get a great deal of use but it has seen wood, soft metal and even bone. It's an extremely good file, still going strong. I have a few other, much more recent Vallorbe. Hard to say if the others measure up to the old one. I have a feeling they don't but I could be mistaken, the newer ones are much rougher cuts, so it's not easy to compare.


----------



## Corneel (31 Aug 2016)

Tomé Fèteira. Isn't that the same one as Bahco?

For me Bahco is very easilly available, so I usually end up with them.


----------



## D_W (31 Aug 2016)

Corneel":knvhnq0v said:


> Tomé Fèteira. Isn't that the same one as Bahco?
> 
> For me Bahco is very easilly available, so I usually end up with them.



A discussion of this previously suggested those two are both in Portugal, but Tomé Fèteira is not the producer of Bahco's files.


----------



## Cheshirechappie (31 Aug 2016)

Depends a bit on the work you have in mind for them.

Broadly speaking, there are three main types of metalworking file; engineer's files, precision files and needle files. 

The first are generally larger, and come in three grades; turnip cut, second cut and smooth cut. Sizes range between about 4" and 16" (even longer in the old days), and a fairly limited range of shapes - flat, hand, half-round, round, square and three-square (triangular). Any good engineer's merchant's will supply. It's hard to recommend particular sizes, shapes and cuts without knowing the work intended, but for the sort of metalworking most woodworkers do, a 10" hand turnip, 8" hand second cut and 6" hand smooth would be handy, supplemented by an 8" half-round second cut, and maybe others as the need arises.

Precision files tend to be finer-toothed, and are intended for higher-precision work in such fields as clock-making, toolmaking, lock smithing and the like. They seldom exceed 8" in length, and come in cuts 0, 2, 4 and 6 (sometimes others) with 0 being the coarsest. They are available in a greater range of shapes than engineer's files, including some obscure ones for very specific tasks. They tend to be expensive, and for most woodworker's tasks, probably not necessary. That said, one of my favourite files is a 4" number 4 cut hand precision file - lovely for a final finishing touch to a filing job.

Needle files are really small-size precision files, for similar tasks on a smaller scale. Again, not generally essential for the woodworker, but having a few handy can be really useful sometimes. Like precision files, they come in several numbered cuts, 0 being the coarsest, and at least two different lengths. To find the best selection usually means going to a specialist such as a jeweller's or watchmaker's suppliers. Like precision files, good ones are expensive.

Engineer's and precision files have tangs, and are usually sold unhandled. Don't be tempted to use them without a handle - jamming an unhandled tang into your palm or wrist is something best avoided.

For working wood, a couple of engineer's half-round files, one 8" turnip and one 6" second cut, can be good follow-ups to rasp work, and used with a light touch can cut down the sandpapering required to finish a job dramatically.

Which ones to buy? Like with carving tools, the work will tell you what you need - buy as required, and you'll fairly quickly accumulate a small selection of the tools best suited to the work YOU do. If possible, buy a new file for work on brass, and keep it for brass only - files used on steel don't seem to 'bite' brass well at all. Finally, invest in a small brass-bristle brush and use it regularly to keep the teeth clean (the files, not yours....); a small piece of soft brass bar or sheet can also be useful to remove tenacious steel 'pins' from file teeth.


----------



## Bm101 (1 Sep 2016)

Many, many thanks for such a detailed, comprehensive and knowledgeable reply. I'm in debt to you once again. 
You managed to address everything I've learned over several hours of 'research' and then some in one reply even down to the brass work! 
What price experience eh? 
Many thanks to you and everyone who has replied. 
As always your advice is priceless guys. Right. I'm off to axi to spend a coupla quid.  
Cheers as always.
Chris.


----------



## Harbo (1 Sep 2016)

I've bought some nice files from H S Wash and Meadows & Passmore - mainly for clock making, in the past.
Pedder recommended a German supplier he uses - the sites in German but pretty easy to negotiate - they were reasonably priced - I bought several needle files which I think we're Swiss made.

Rod


----------



## woodpig (1 Sep 2016)

I've read that some of the old established brands of files are no longer made in their original country of manufacture and that the quality has suffered.


----------



## Bm101 (1 Sep 2016)

Went to Axminster this morning and they had no Bahco files anyway. :| Well that's one less decision I had to make. Went with a selection of the Vallorbe. They look good to my untrained eye at least. Regular patterning throughout the grades with no obvious defects. 
Many thanks again to you all.
Walking back to meet the family and saw a 'recycling shop'. New one on me. Quick peek and 5 minutes later I walked out with an old Stanley metal drill and hand press in fantastic nick, a 4 foot metal sash cramp, a quality pair of old mole grips and a pair of manhole keys. 
Fifteen quid. Can't help meself.  
Anyone got an old stanley chuck key lying about? :roll: 
Regards
Chris


----------



## DTR (2 Sep 2016)

Bm101":13mpwrdb said:


> Anyone got an old stanley chuck key lying about? :roll:



Neither old, nor Stanley, but at least they are chuck keys:

http://www.chronos.ltd.uk/acatalog/Spar ... _Keys.html


----------



## Bm101 (2 Sep 2016)

Three quid!?! Three quid! I'm not paying that!  
I'll have to wait a year till before I use it till next time I'm down here and go looking round all the old tool shops again....
:wink:


----------



## ED65 (2 Sep 2016)

Bm101":341wy2up said:


> Three quid!?! Three quid! I'm not paying that!


Would 91p and free shipping for a four-way universal key do you?


----------



## Droogs (2 Sep 2016)

what size key do you need 3/8 1/4 ? I have a few lying about, can't say theyre Stanley, probably footprint or faithful but one should fit


----------



## Bm101 (2 Sep 2016)

Lol. It would Ed, it would.  
I've not seen them before. Thanks. Best I could find was at mind boggling, bank breaking 'just over a quid' prices. :wink: 
Got a name i can Google? Just for the sake of 'I'm intrigued'.


----------



## Bm101 (2 Sep 2016)

Droogs":ai5ygaxu said:


> what size key do you need 3/8 1/4 ? I have a few lying about, can't say theyre Stanley, probably footprint or faithful but one should fit



Sorry Droogs . Cross posting on the pesky phone coming down the motorway...
That's really kind mate and much appreciated but it would probably cost more to post than buying it new. Never mind wasting your time. It's much appreciated though. Many thanks.
Regards
Chris


----------



## Droogs (2 Sep 2016)

np


----------



## ED65 (4 Sep 2016)

Chris, I should have realised this when I looked at them earlier, it's a casting and not machined steel so you might not want to take the chance. But if you're interested here it is on AliExpress.


----------



## Beau (26 Nov 2017)

Thought I would tag my question here. 

I do a lot of dressing of chainsaw bars as they get worn.The steel is pretty hard and the last lot of Bahco ones I got are now blunt. Are there any other easily available brands that might last a bit longer or do I just except binning them fairly often? 

I did try some Oregon ones made for the job but they were worse than Bahco https://www.chainsawbars.co.uk/product/ ... r-dresser/


----------

